# Programando un pic 16f876a con master prog



## frola (May 16, 2010)

hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro aunque ya lo habia visitado antes por que tienen las mejores aportaciones bueno a lo principal tengo un problema al programar un pic 16f876a con el programador master prog uso el pic basic prog para hacer el programa y compilarlo y se supone que solo falta cargarlo al pic mi problema es que cuando lo programo me dice que todo salio bien y eso pero cuando pruebo el programa no funciona nada ni un simple programa de prender un led ni nada la verdad es que si me urje por que tengo un proyecto que entregar y necesito el micro a fuerzas mi proyecto es un alimentador de mascotas programable as surtir alimento cada doce horas por dia por si alguien le interesa de ante mano mil gracias espero y me puedan ayudar


----------



## Eclip-se (May 17, 2010)

Seria bueno que pongas el codigo del ejemplo que estas probando para verlo.


----------



## pazuzuk (Oct 13, 2010)

Ami me pasa lo mismo... he inclusive he preguntado con el fabricante sin obtener respuesta... he probafo varios pic´s y ninguno jala de forma fisica pongo un codigo de purba de un 84 espero sirva para determinar el problema

*************************PROGRAMA 1 SANTIAGO************************************
    list      p=16F84A            ; list directive to define processor
    include <P16F84A.inc>         ; processor specific variable definitions

    __CONFIG   _CP_OFF & _WDT_OFF & _PWRTE_ON & _XT_OSC
        CBLOCK            0X20           ;Comienzo de los registros de propósito general
    ENDC
    ORG        0x00
     GOTO    INICIO

        ORG             0x05
INICIO  bsf     STATUS,5 
        movlw   0x00
        movwf   TRISA
        movlw   0xff
        movwf   TRISB
        bcf     STATUS,5

bucle   movlw   0xff
        movwf    PORTA
        goto    bucle

        END                     ; directive 'end of program'

saludos


----------



## frola (Oct 13, 2010)

ooooo jejeje perdon pero he estado un poco ocupado con la tarea y proyectos jeje pore te doy la respuesta mira encontre que el codigo que uses esta bien bueno siempre y cuando lo hallas programado bien el problema es a momento de compilar por que resulta que depende muche el sistema operativo donde lo hagas yo lo hacia en win 7 pero nunca funciono y despues de muchos intentos me funciono en un xp sp3 y como si nada he asi que te recomiendo que pues pprogrames y todo donde quieras pero complia en xp sp3 creo que tambien funciona en vista pero no lo he provado espero y te sirva como a mi


----------



## eduardohs21 (Nov 20, 2010)

Que tal amigo ando en la misma situacion con el masterprog, ya probe en xp y nada alguna sugerencia?


----------



## sangreaztk (Nov 21, 2010)

................. cuando programan el PIC, el LED de estado del programador titila o cambia de color?¿
Ya intentaron con el software que provee el fabricante???

Saludos!


----------



## begatron (Abr 13, 2011)

desactiva el analogo digital del micro cualquier duda estoy a sus ordenes


----------



## aguevara (Abr 13, 2011)

Pues yo tengo el programador master pro y compilo con CCS con plataforma windows XP y no tengo ningun problema, con ningun pic


----------



## Jmc1992 (May 17, 2012)

Disculpen compañeros, he perdido mi cd de instalación del master prog., lo había estado usando en mi pc, pero por algunos problemas con la misma he tenido que formatearla y perdi la paqueteria del mater prog. serian tan amable alguno de uds. de pasarme una copia del software estaría muy agradecido con uds.


----------



## lubeck (May 17, 2012)

yo lo tengo y no creo que haya problema en pasartelo, pero... pesa 450MB... y se tardaria como unas 3hrs en subirlo a algun lugar... asi que te pregunto ya intentaste buscarlo en algun lado... o lo mas facil es pedirlo y que uno sufra por ti?


----------



## sangreaztk (May 18, 2012)

Pideselo al fabricante, seguro que te lo da.

Y de paso pídele que te pase el firmware que hace que el master prog sea compatible con el software del pickit 2.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandotapia (Oct 18, 2012)

¿Q*ue* tal amigos?, saben deseo programar un pic 18f4550 con los pines del master prog sin necesidad de quitarlo de mi circuito, es decir conectar los pines del master prog en mi PCB y poder cargar el programa al pic. El problema* e*s-q*ue* ya *e*stuve buscando información respecto a esto pero no encuentro nada, hay información del master pero no lo q*ue* me interesa. Agradecería mucho si alguien me pudiera apoyar con algún esquema de conexión entre los pines del master y los del 18f45550. Gracias por su tiempo y atención!!!!


----------

